# Oki Doki - DEAD??



## Vicki_Krystal (21 July 2010)

Just seen on facebook that Oki Doki has died from septic shock after an operation on a tendon injury.

Very sad.


----------



## FFF (21 July 2010)

Thats awful  Very sad  He was one of my favoutite horses

RIP Oki Doki


----------



## Hels_Bels (21 July 2010)

Very very sad, I have just seen as well. RIP Oki Doki xx


----------



## Fahrenheit (21 July 2010)

http://www.horse-canada.com/?p=3769

very sad, he was one of my favourite horses


----------



## Vicki_Krystal (21 July 2010)

HorseGroupie said:



http://www.horse-canada.com/?p=3769

very sad, he was one of my favourite horses 

Click to expand...

Mine too :-(


----------



## bahumbug (21 July 2010)

terribly sad.....am in shock....such an amazing horse.
RIP Oki Doki, you were a star of the first order


----------



## CracklinRosie (21 July 2010)

RIP big fella.


----------



## happyhack (21 July 2010)

No way!! 

RIP Oki Doki


----------



## Caledonia (21 July 2010)

So sad, he was an incredible horse, such a trier, connections must be torn apart. 

RIP, Oki Doki, you were stolen too soon.


----------



## Hels_Bels (21 July 2010)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/397/300297.html


----------



## Supertrooper (21 July 2010)

Absolutely can't believe I'm reading this!! He was one of my favourite horses to watch. RIP xx


----------



## Kokopelli (21 July 2010)

This is really sad! I love watching Oki Doki he has such presence!! RIP Oki Doki you rock! x


----------



## olop (21 July 2010)

Thats awful  He was my favourite SJer, his jumping & action was amazing.
RIP little fella, you will be sadly missed


----------



## sakura (21 July 2010)

I also can't believe it 

sleep well Oki Doki xxxxx


----------



## MegaBeast (21 July 2010)

How desperately sad, such a loss


----------



## liannexsx (21 July 2010)

feel it for all involved. really sad x


----------



## Eventer96 (21 July 2010)

How sad. Such a great horse, one of my favourites too.

Thoughts are with all connections.

RIP Oki Doki


----------



## ElphabaFae (21 July 2010)

One of my favourites   RIP Oki Doki


----------



## LauraWheeler (21 July 2010)

RIP Okidoki.


----------



## ElphabaFae (21 July 2010)

ElphabaFae said:



			One of my favourites   RIP Oki Doki  

Click to expand...

Have created a FB page - http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=139675346060914


----------



## Super_starz (21 July 2010)

Im really shocked, RIP Oki Doki


----------



## pinktiger (21 July 2010)

so sad >what an awesome horse<, RIP oki doki


----------



## alfirules (21 July 2010)

I cannot believe it, he was so amazing and awesome to watch, I wonder what caused the septic shock in the abdomen? 

RIP Oki Doki


----------



## monochroma (21 July 2010)

How utterly tragic 

RIP Oki Doki


----------



## Harriett (21 July 2010)

so sad i feel like crying  can't believe it

rip oki doki


----------



## jumptoit (21 July 2010)

He was such a truly awesome horse, RIP Oki Doki x


----------



## Andalusianlover (22 July 2010)

Such a shock to read this awful news, he was my favorite SJ.

RIP  Oki Doki


----------



## Bowen4Horses (22 July 2010)

how sad. RIP you handsome little man.


----------



## FinkleyGladiator (22 July 2010)

My heart sank when I saw this 
R.I.P. Oki Doki, you will be missed


----------



## wonkey_donkey (23 July 2010)

I watched that horse rise up through his career and loved him. A real shame :-(

Bet the new owner was gutted as didn't get much time for his million quid !!


----------



## SJFAN (23 July 2010)

And sadly I think Jose was in part responsible for the accident.  Watching online it was all too obvious that he was holding the horse back instead of letting him be onward bound as he loved to be so he ploughed through a fence, something I certainly never saw him do in the past.  Jose obviously realised very quickly that he was injured.  I have it on good authority that it was expected he'd just need a few months rest. Unfortunately, as we know horses are grazing animals and their digestive systems are geared to them being on the move for much of the time.  Intestinal problems often result from long periods of inactivity which is in part why horses have often been pts even though a broken bone will mend.


----------



## Over2You (23 July 2010)

Extremely sad news indeed. I can't help but feel that this wouldn't have happened if he hadn't been sold. 

R.I.P. Oki Doki - You will be missed tremendously.


----------



## Shutterbug (23 July 2010)

Oh no how awful   I loved watching the wee guy jump - he was amazing!


----------

